# co2 in a 55 gal?



## fcastro16 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey There, 

I have a 55 gallon tank. I want this tank to be heavily planted.
my lights are T5 HO 2x54 which is 108 watts total = 1.96 wpg + the ones that came with my tank which are 30 watts. So i have 2.5 wpg 

Would i need to have a co2 system if i want to do heavily planted??

Lights: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3060840


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Probably. Any heavily planted tank will use more CO2 than is naturally in the water. Whether you will need to utilize a fancy CO2 system, or just use the DIY 2L bottle method, I'm not sure. If you are looking to be classy about your tank, then I would go ahead and get a CO2 system.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree, while its not necessary that you have one (if you choose plants carefully), you would definitely benefit from having a co2 system. But, on a 55g you'll want a pressurized setup and not DIY. You'd need around 4-5 2L bottles to produce enough co2 for a 55g and that would be alot of work to maintain. It also isn't consistent and can sometimes lead to algae issues.

If you can afford a pressurized setup, go for it.


----------



## fcastro16 (Jun 25, 2008)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I agree, while its not necessary that you have one (if you choose plants carefully), you would definitely benefit from having a co2 system. But, on a 55g you'll want a pressurized setup and not DIY. You'd need around 4-5 2L bottles to produce enough co2 for a 55g and that would be alot of work to maintain. It also isn't consistent and can sometimes lead to algae issues.
> 
> If you can afford a pressurized setup, go for it.


thank you for your reply. I have gather all the parts necessary to buy one and yes i can afford it.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

The choice is completely yours  I have a heavily planted tank that thrives, 55 gallon with similar lighting. I've never done CO2.

I think it's a matter of preference.


----------

